# king marout anyone?



## amghiant4 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, my name is Ghisela and we are relocating from United States to Alexandria. My husband is trying to find us a place to live and he liked the villas at King Marout. He said is a little far from the schools but since we have a dog we would be better off. What are the best schools around and do they offer any transportation to King Marout. Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

King Mariout is like Santa Barbra (many nice villas with nice neighbors). You definitely need a car to do anything if you decide to live in King Mariout. Hmm think of it like the Breakers in Palm Beach.

For schools, most of the good ones are on the complete other end of Alexandria - would take a commute of an hour and a half (minimum). I'm thinking a school like Schutz (Schutz American School) with high school tuition in the range of $12,000. Most top schools offer bus service, but you'd have to check with them. The other schools that come to mind are the British school and the German school. There has been a huge inflow of new schools, but I'm not aware of the latest happenings. Most of the folks I know their kids have already graduated a while back.

I live in downtown Alexandria, or to be more precise in the old cosmopolitan downtown of Alexandria. However, Alexandria is shifting west towards KM. Anyhow, I am a huge fan of KM. For the past two years I've been thinking of relocating somewhere nearby KM. I think if you have a big dog, and love open wide space, you'd love it there, but be prepared that every outing becomes a "trip".

So will you guys be renting short-term or are you planning on relocating completely to Egypt?


----------



## Faisca (Nov 19, 2010)

King Mariout is beautiful, but living there on a day to day basis is both isolated and boring...believe me it would be a huge stress to even entertain the idea of sending your kids to school from KM.
A good friend of mine was staying at her villa in Kings, she's British, and trying to negotiate her kids going to school in the morning, she's been a resident of Alex, like myself for the last 8 years or so, so she's an old hand, was awful. The driving and roads here are far from desirable, and not an option I would consider for the school run. She often left at around 5.45am each morning, I mean left, not got up, and it could take her sometimes almost two hours to get back in the evenings.
Now she goes on a Thursday night and has a long weekend instead, but stays in Alex during the week.

I also would not recommend Schultz, and if you did decide to send your kids there, it would be a ridiculous mission from KM, really not fair on the kids.

You didn't say how old your kids are, i have 5, 4 of whom are in Egypt, ranging from 18 months to 14 years.

I would strongly recommend that you consider renting a villa in Kafr Abdou, it's beautiful and in the heart of Alex. A lovely large villa, of 5 bedrooms plus a pool and huge garden would cost around 20,000LE a month, although a friend of mine got a 5 bed villa with a pool and garden for 8,000LE, a real find!

The other advantage of that is the best school in Alex, BSA, is in Kafr Abdou, it caters from nursery to 18 years, it is the British system, but it really does out shine Schultz educationally, and is the most exclusive school in Alex.
The advantage of that is if you lived in Kafr Abdou, you could have a villa life style, walk your kids to school, but still literally be in the centre of everything, and have a garden for the dog.

If i had the choice, i'd choose Kafr Abdou any day.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Hurghada (May 18, 2011)

Hi are you still looking for a place in King Mariout?


----------

